# Optibac Anti Bloat



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Anyone had any experience of this probiotic - they say it works well to reduce bloating? Would love to hear if anyone has used it and how you found it?


----------



## ameliajane (Aug 14, 2012)

I took optibac for about a week, ok at first but then had loose bowels really bad. So I stopped taking it, returned to normal, gave it another try and had loose bowels terrible three evenings in a row. So it obviously didn't agree with me.


----------

